# Genitrice con ricordi egiziani sparsi



## Tebina (10 Marzo 2013)

Stamattina mi sono alzata prestissimo. Sono ancora tutta intasata, tossicchiosa, con sempre qualche linea di febbre ma non mi sento debole.
Sto prendendo il_ mappazzone_ verde che papino mi ha spedito e devo dire che sta funzionando.
Tutte la mattina a digiuno pastiglione di magnesio, si prosegue con cucchiaio pieno di polline di api sciolto nel mio yogurt auto prodotto e poi a pranzo e cena capsule enormi di olio di pesce.
Mattia mi ha comprato pure la pappa reale, ma quella me la schiaffo in faccia.
Due piccole palettine sciolte nella mia crema antirughe.
Provate.
Nà potenza.
Già il giorno dopo al tatto la pelle è diversa.

Tossicchiante e rantolante mi sono fatta il caffè (d'orzo), ho sbaciucchiato i gatti che sono stati una presenza costante nei picchi di febbre, poi ho deciso di fare un po' di ordine nella stanza degli orrori.
Si, quella dove lego e picchio Mattia, per incattivirlo nel sesso, infatti è tutta piena di fruste e chiodi alle pareti, oltre ovviamente ad avere una croce del dolore molto grande che mi da delle soddisfazioni altrettanto grandi.
Ma non volevo mettere a posto i gadget, ma solo ai libri.
I gattacci, senza la mia super visione nazi, in questi giorni hanno fatto festa, arrampicandosi in tutti quei posti dove di norma sanno che non devono.
La stanza degli orrori è l'unica stanza off limits per loro, è piena di orchidee e piante delicate che loro distruggono e meno male che si sono limitati alla piccola libreria, buttando giù solo tre ripiani di libri.

E mi sono messa a ridere. Perchè hanno buttato giù il ripiano della mia "letteratura inglese" quella della Dooren Tovey. Che io adoro. Con le sue storie sui Siamesi in cui mi sono sempre riconosciuta avendo avuto siamesi razza antica.
E anzi. Vi do un consiglio. Non li trovate più i suoi libri nelle librerie ma se li comprate su IBS li trovate tutti e anche a prezzi iper bassi.
Vale la pena averli.
Sono deliziosi e adattissimi anche ai bimbi.
Poi ho cominciato a rimettere a posto i libri dello scaffale pesante, tutta storia dei nostri anni di piombo e poi l'ultimo, dove ci metto libri random, che non hanno una collocazione esatta, in quanto acquisti d'impulso ma non ancora trasportati in cantina, dove ci sono invece tutti i libri che non ci stanno più in casa e che IO non voglio dare via.
Tipo 100 racconti gay giapponesi della Mondadori. O Come diventare un malato mentale.

In questi libri random. Ho trovato un edizione vecchissima, del 1969, tutta rilegata con titolo in oro scared su sfondo verde di un libro sulla storia degli egizi.
Non mi ricordo di averlo messo li, ma soprattutto non mi ricordavo nemmeno di averlo. Non ho la fissa dei libri vecchi o antichi.
Non ne capisco la fragilità, in quanto con la carta stampata ho un rapporto viscerale e molto. Molto. Corporeo.
Gli Egizi poi, si, ok...ma...li ho respirati come l'aria tanto da non poterne quasi più sentirne parlare.

L'ho annusato. Sapeva di casa. Sapeva di me. Sapeva di Mattia. Ma sapeva anche di qualcos'altro. Un sapore antico, proprio dei libri vecchi.
L'ho aperto.

_17 ottobre, 1971
_
_Da papà alla sua cucciolina pazza._

Mi è caduto il cuore.
La cucciolina pazza è la genitrice, chiamata così da suo padre.
Mi si è aperto un mondo di ricordi.
Belli. Famigliari. Ridicoli. Felici.
La genitrice era chiamata da tutte le elementari della città e dalle medie per fare lezioni sulla storia egizia a noi ignoranti. E anche alle insegnanti.
Con quel suo modo trillante ed esuberante che non l'abbandonava mai (almeno fuori di casa), quel suo modo di sorridere con tutto il viso fino a farsi scomparire gli occhi.
Spiegava, coinvolgendoci con lezioni teatrali dove lei portava di tutto e di più, rispondendo sempre e sempre ad ogni domanda.

Ricordo quando l'accompagnammo all'aeroporto, volo per il Cairo, 20 giorni con suo padre che doveva andare ad un corso di aggiornamento medico e quindi portò lei.
Mi ricordo che fece_ ciao ciao _con la manina come una bambina felicissima, nonostante non fosse il suo primo viaggio in Egitto.
Ricordo le risate fino alle lacrime quando al ritorno ci comunicarono che per lei, il nonno aveva dovuto pagare una multa salatissima alle autorità del complesso di Giza perchè...si era persa nella piramide e praticamente la ritrovarono alle due di notte.
Sapeva fare traduzioni semplici dei geroglifici, perchè seguiva alcune lezioni all'università da "esterna".

In prima ginnasio, al mio primo giorno di scuola, la preside mi chiamò nel suo ufficio e io pensai che era un pò presto perchè mi chiamasse. Che la mia nomea alle medie mi avesse preceduta alle superiori?
Impossibile. Fino li ero stata una studentessa modello. 
La preside, una merda di donna che ho odiato, ricambiata, per i successivi sei anni di liceo mi chiese con aria quasi timida se potevo chiedere alla genitrice se le interessava collaborare con la scuola e preparare nel piccolo museo che l'istituto aveva, una parte egizia come si doveva, in quanto faceva davvero pena.
La genitrice ci lavorò un anno e grazie alle sue doti comunicative e falpflap le stanze egizie divennero due, perchè coinvolse genitori di altri alunni, tipo falegnami a cui fece fare un sarcofago in scala che poi pitturò nonna Victoria (era una restauratrice), coinvolse un sacco di gente che mise a disposizione gratuitamente tempo e risorse.
Alla fine venivano anche dalle altre scuole a vedere le due stanze egizie.

Questo è stato solo una piccola parte di quello che ho ricordato, sentito e provato in quel quarto d'ora in cui sono stata seduta con il culo in terra, appoggiata al muro e con il libro pesantissimo sulle gambe, a sfogliarlo distrattamente.

Poi l'incantesimo è finito, Mattia si è svegliato e.

-IO MUOROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!-


----------



## babsi (10 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Innominata (10 Marzo 2013)

Impossibile che questo bellissimo tributo non raggiunga in qualche modo la genitrice...


----------



## Alessandra (12 Marzo 2013)

bel post...quando vedro' gli egizi in qualche museo...mi verra' in mente questa pagina...


----------

